# can hedgies eat nightcrawlers?!?!



## dansmana (Sep 3, 2008)

just wondering


:?:


----------



## Cinca (Aug 24, 2008)

I've never tried them but wondered seriously the other day when I was walking down a path that had them all over the place. I've tried to err on the side of caution and stay safe with mealworms, wax worms and crickets.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd be afraid of any wild caught anything carrying parasites.


----------



## dansmana (Sep 3, 2008)

they are store bought farm raised fishing worms.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

If you were to feed them, I would definitely cut them up.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i dont know if there ok or not but my friend gave his hedgehog them. he would cut them up in a bowl and the hedgie would gobble them up, he stoped giveing them to him after he discoverd he liked crickets more though.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

don't feed it if u arent sure.


----------

